# What is wrong with my brakes? Why are they wearing like this?



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

My car is a 06 Jetta TDI. Both front rotors look like this on the outside only. The inside pad contacts like it should, but both outside pads are not contacting the whole rotor. They used to have a wear mark right to the outside edge of the rotor. Now the pads contact stops about an inch from the outside of the rotor. Never saw this before. How do I fix this problem?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Pads? Mileage on pads? Ever replace the caliper bushings?


----------



## hole shot weapon (Jul 10, 2008)

KG18t said:


> Pads? Mileage on pads? Ever replace the caliper bushings?


They are OEM pads. I think they are original so about 100k kms (60k miles). I repalced the rotors once with after market cross drilled ones. Never did caliper bushings before. Lots of meat left on the pads, I tend to downshift more to brake rather than use brakes.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

You didn't change pads when you changed rotors? Probably it. A different set of rotors will wear differently, the pads wear with the rotors. Eventually they'll wear to match.

Other possibility, is the corroded surface worn deeper than the shiny surface?


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

Or...you need to grease up the rubber shims...I'd re-grease the shims nd make sure the caliper can center itself...pads should meet up pretty quickly...


----------



## perineum (May 5, 2009)

I would guess the sliders need cleaned and greased usually if a caliper is applying unevenly from one pad to another or from one side to another the sliders aren't function properly.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

pull out pins on caliper and use brake grease (napa sells it) on them, clean out the pad holding/landing area and if its shimmed (stainless steel looking thingies) replace or clean out with a brass bristle brush. slap everything back together and test it out again. if it doesn't improve or gets worse, re post and we'll take it from there.:beer:


----------



## Philemon (May 17, 2013)

You should over hall your break system then it will provide you better results. Other wise you can visit Yahoo! Auto car repair and Auto maintenance will show you how to keep your car or other vehicle running smoothly.


----------

